# Suspending security camera from conduit



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Not a luminaire or lampholder. Is the equipment you are installing covered by NEC 314.23??


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I've hung exit signs, and smoke detectors in server rooms like this. 

It may be worthwhile to read *312.23(H) Pendant Boxes*

You'll need some swivel covers.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

You are thinking like high volt . It's low volt = no code .
Fire alarm has codes but not security . Don't get mad but look at the ones whom install these systems .


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

catsparky1 said:


> You are thinking like high volt . It's low volt = no code .
> Fire alarm has codes but not security . Don't get mad but look at the ones whom install these systems .


In our jurisdiction, if you install EMT as a raceway and are getting a low voltage permit for it, it has to be installed according to the NEC chapter on EMT.
If you are just using a random piece of pipe as a sleeve for mechanical support such as a penetration or what ever, it can be use out of the chapter.
I would ask the AHJ and let the owner know before hand that its industry standard practice to use EMT and that changing to IMC,or AL (cheaper) will be a CO.

Check it out,
UL listed with an EMT SS connector on the camera end:


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

catsparky1 said:


> You are thinking like high volt . It's low volt = no code .
> Fire alarm has codes but not security . Don't get mad but look at the ones whom install these systems .


What ya talking bout Willis.
I know hotels in Vegas that spent millions in code corrections fixing just surveillance systems. What some in house people didn't think of or care about electrical codes. Lots of codes apply. Is the cable in a plenum. Is there a J-box for it, then is it supported, and covered. Does the cable need to penitrate a fire rated cieling. Is it in a raceway, then the raceway needs to be installed correctly.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

catsparky1 said:


> You are thinking like high volt . *It's low volt = no code .*
> Fire alarm has codes but not security . Don't get mad but look at the ones whom install these systems .


Not exactly true. Chapters 7 & 8 deal with a multitude of low voltage installations, and in fact refers back to other sections of the code. Such as Suncoast's example.

As a matter of fact look at *Article 770- Optical Fiber Cables and Raceways*, in this case it's not low voltage, It's *NO* voltage, yet it is still addressed by the code.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

1. yes, violation, but many inspectors/building departments may allow it. i would recommend 90 out of box and use strut and strut 90 to make a vertical support for vertical par of conduit (also recommend paint strut and conduit)
2. yes, thread on both ends, cut pipe and re-thread it.
3. no set screw, re-thread
4.check camera manufacturers requirements, i recommend doing it either way.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/security/security-camera-mounting-boxes/8161BP


----------

